# Exotic Pet Awareness Day 2013



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

This years Exotic Pet Awareness Day is being held on Saturday 3rd August, at a venue just south of Birmingham & a stones throw from Junction 3 on the M42.

A family friendly day for everyone to come share info/educate & socialise with fellow exotic pet lovers from the experienced to the novice as well as being able to meet face to face a wide variety of animals (human and otherwise :whistling2

As in the past there will be plenty of reptiles & other exotic & not so exotic animals for people to meet - NO ANIMALS are being sold on the day though!

Some of the animals that will be in attendance are amphibians, raccoons, armadillo, bugz of all kinds, parrots, various reptiles and hairless guinea pigs - to name but a few.

As well as the animals stalls we have the usual dry good sales of supplements, live foods & toys from companies such as Redditch Reptiles, Debonaire Exotic Animal Supplies, Dartfrog & Rat Rations. So don't forget your wallets :2thumb: I believe the companies will be offering pre-orders for collection at the event.

Also this year we are proud to announce the first ever UK SKUNK SHOW!!! Yes that's right, the first ever "crufts" for skunks.............so, if you have a pet skunk, why not bring him/her along & enter the competitions to win rosettes etc.


*Event Details:*

*Venue is*: Birmingham & Solihull Bees Rugby Club, Foreshaw Heath Lane, Portway, Worcestershire. B94 5LH
Birmingham & Solihull Bees : The Official Website of Birmingham & Solihull Rugby Club

*Date:* Saturday 3rd August
*Time:* 10am till 4pm
*Entry:* Adults £2, Children 16 & under - FREE

*Contact details:* [email protected]


If you are interested in having a stall at the event, we have plenty of space both outdoors (using your own gazebos) or in a large marquee, so get in touch. There is no charge (this year at least lol) to have a stall at the show but in return we do expect people to be self sufficient with their won equipment - tables, chairs, display boards etc. Limited space for stalls needing electricity unless you have your own generator for outdoor stalls.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Quick reminder this event is happeing in just over one weeks time........

Lots of stalls with plenty to see do & buy.........

Hope to see some of you there :2thumb:

For updates on stalls & things going on why not pop over to the FB page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exotic-Pet-Awareness-Day/530384730347070?ref=hl


----------

